# DIY Repair Tax Deduction



## light (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Guys

I started Uber 3 months ago and drive in Missisauga and Toronto areas primarily. My car struts are not very good (65% effective) when I purchased and now the brake pads need to be changed. I am thinking DIY ..


1) I drive a Corolla and the ride on good roads is nice but on bad roads its a little rough, and the front left strut makes a clunking noise at lower speeds on bumps. I feel conscious about this. Although pax have not complained to me outright .. I over heard two female pax talking with each other that the ride is bumpy and can feel the road bumps that maybe they are sensitive or its the car ..
Any of you drive with struts that are not very smooth or comfy ..how do think it makes the pax feel and does it affect the rating ?

2) I want to DIY struts and brakes, and I plan on doing oil and transmission change as well in future, can we do tax deductions for the time I spend doing the repair ?

3) Any of you here with recommendations for struts of Corolla 2012 for smooth comfy ride? I dont drive fast and don't need the performance ones.

4) Also, I am new to Canada and dont have experience driving in harsh winters. What do you recommend for safety. Would like your recommendations for Winter tires for my Corolla 2012

Thanks in advance


----------



## light (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone care to answer my question with yes or no .. please ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

light said:


> Anyone care to answer my question with yes or no .. please ?


In the U.S., you can deduct the parts but not your personal labor.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OP is in Canadia...

Things worth differently on the north sided of the US canadian border.



light said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I started Uber 3 months ago and drive in Missisauga and Toronto areas primarily. My car struts are not very good (65% effective) when I purchased and now the brake pads need to be changed. I am thinking DIY ..
> 
> ...


I'm no expert in Canadia... (or 'Murica for that matter)

Things work differently in the Land of Canadia

https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...ployees/allowable-motor-vehicle-expenses.html

fuel (gasoline, propane, oil);
maintenance and repairs;
insurance;
licence and registration fees;
capital cost allowance;
eligible interest you paid on a loan used to buy the motor vehicle; and
eligible leasing costs.
It's proportional of the personal/business use,

Looks like in the land of the north it works *like* the actual expenses method of writing off automobile expenses in the states.
*In canadia there is no standard mileage rate or equivalent*

If that's the case you can write off the cost of repairs, oil, fuel, insurance...

You can write off a portion of the cost of parts AND

Everything you save by doing the work yourself still *stays into your pocket*. So there's no disadvantage to doing the work yourself. (as long as you know what your doing)

About which tires?

Go for Snow tires

What your really asking is Snow tires VS all season tires...

I've lived in parts of the world that have gotten quite fridged.
This is a situation where the only advice i have to give is...

You need AT LEAST all season tires...

Whether you go for all weather tires or snow tires is up to you...

Apparently snow tires will wear out faster than all weather tires in non winter conditions.

https://www.tirebuyer.com/education/all-season-tires-vs-winter-tires

*Snow tires / winter tires*
As you can imagine, we hear a lot of questions about winter tires. And the most popular one is, "Do I even need winter tires?" At TireBuyer.com, we believe that life is too short to spend your time being confused about tires - so we've provided answers to some of the most common winter tire questions.

*Do I need winter tires?*








*Cooper CS3 Touring*
SHOP NOW








*Toyo Open Country H/T*
SHOP NOW








*Cooper Weather-Master WSC*
SHOP NOW








*Cooper Discoverer M+S*
SHOP NOW
This can be a tough question to answer because so many variables are involved, but for the most part it depends on temperature. Here's a good rule of thumb: If the winter temperatures where you live are regularly below 45 degrees F, you should invest in a set of four snow tires. If you live in a place where it rarely snows and the winter temperatures are relatively mild, like the Southern United States, a good set of all-season tires like the Cooper CS3 Touring or Toyo Open Country H/T will generally cover you for year-round use.

*How are winter tires different than all-season tires?*
All-season tires are built to handle a variety of road conditions - dry roads, wet roads, and in many cases, light snow. Winter tires are built specifically to perform in winter conditions like low temperatures, ice, slush, and snow. The tread compound of all-season tires can harden in low temperatures, so there's less traction between the road and your tires. But winter tires like the Cooper Weather-Master WSC use special rubber compounds that stay pliable in the cold, giving them better grip and improved braking, even in extreme conditions.

*I have all-wheel drive (or four-wheel drive) so I don't need winter tires, right?*
Sorry...wrong. All-wheel drive and four-wheel drive improve traction by sending power to all four wheels when you accelerate (instead of just two wheels, as in front- or rear-wheel drive). But 4WD or AWD doesn't help at all once you put on the brakes. Winter tires like the Cooper Discoverer M+S improve traction whether you're accelerating, turning, or braking.

*Do I really need to buy four winter tires, or can I get away with just two?*
Winter tires should only be installed in sets of four, regardless of whether your vehicle is front-wheel drive, rear-wheel drive, or all-wheel drive. Using two different types of tires can give your vehicle a "split personality" where the front and rear are not working together. For the best handling, control, and safety in tough cold-weather conditions, we strongly recommend using four winter tires.

Plus, if you were to put two snow tires on the front of your car, and keep your all-season tires on the back, your all-season tires wouldn't wear evenly.

*What's up with "M+S" and the "mountain/snowflake" symbol on the sidewall?*








If you want reliable winter traction, make sure this is on your sidewall.

Many people think these mean the same thing - that a tire is good in snow and other wintry conditions. But they actually mean completely different things. A sidewall mark of M+S (or M/S, M&S, MS) means that you have an all-season tire that has been approved for use in mud and snow by the Rubber Manufacturer's Association (RMA). These tires will provide traction in light snow, but we wouldn't want to be caught in a blizzard with a set of M+S tires.

The mountain/snowflake symbol (shown below) on the sidewall means that a tire has been approved for "severe snow service" by the RMA. These tires are tested to be sure they meet the RMA's standards for snow traction.

*Can I use my winter tires all year round?*
We certainly wouldn't recommend it. When used in warm weather, the softer rubber compound can wear out faster than the compound used in all-season tires. If you used your winter tires year-round, it would end up costing you more than switching between two sets of tires.

Bridgestone Tire uses a great analogy - tennis shoes. You could wear them all year round, whether you were on the beach in the summer or in the snow during the winter. But wouldn't it be better to wear flip-flops in the summer heat and boots in the frigid winter?


----------

